# stay in Omers db or take CV



## headwest (Mar 29, 2015)

in 2.5 years the deadline for taking the CV out of my Omers DB.

Has anybody taken CV. I'm only 50 and intend on taking a second career
so I wouldn't be drawing on funds for a few years after.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Depends on your overall financial picture.

Is your DB pension your only source of fixed income ?

Do you or a spouse have another DB pension ?

Do you have investments besides your pension ?

My opinion is conservative to keep the pension, but a little less conservative if there are 2 pensions coming into the home. Keeping one and commuting one can be a good plan.

Government pensions are also a factor..........one CPP and how much........two CPP and how much........one OAS and how much...........two OAS and how much.

What will be your living expenses in retirement ? Rent or own, world travel or backyard garden.........etc.

Lots of variables, besides the amount of the commuted value and investment options.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

There are some good threads over on FWF about commuting vs taking a pension:

http://www.financialwisdomforum.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=116119&hilit=unique+commuted+value&start=25#p499996

http://www.financialwisdomforum.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=118181#p548635

Also _The Pension Puzzle_ by Bruce Cohen is a great resource.
http://www.amazon.ca/Pension-Puzzle-Complete-Government-Benefits/dp/0470839538/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1427656708&sr=1-1&keywords=the+pension+puzzle


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

sags said:


> Depends on your overall financial picture...


+1 ... there have been several posts by people who had co-workers take the CV the regret it later and others it worked for ... YMMV.


Cheers


----------

